# Nice towns inland from Malaga ideas!



## emjeast (May 18, 2010)

I am looking for ideas for a nice town to stay in up to an hour inland from Malaga airport. We always stay along the coast but thought that in March as its not as though we can use the beach we would go inland.

We have visited Ronda many times but it is a little too far and having been there before we would like to try somewhere different. We would like a pretty town where we can wander out every night and find plenty of tapas bars and maybe a restaurant or two, somewhere with some (Spanish) life.

Any ideas would be great then I can start looking at owners direct etc at houses to rent!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alhaurin de la Torre!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Muskin (Jun 5, 2012)

La vinuela area is nice. Alcaucín and Puente don Manuel are lovely. I stayed there a couple of years ago in a villa I found through Owners Direct.


----------

